# $500 Innovation Credit on M3?



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

Is this a dealer specific credit? Any restrictions on this?


----------



## sleedawg (Mar 24, 2009)

Not likely. The fine print I saw on the advertisement was $2000 on 2015 BMW 6 Series and 2014 BMW 328i and 328i xDrive. $500 on 2015 BMW 3 Series. Would love to be corrected as I wouldn't mind $500 off as well.


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

It's on all the models on my dealers website. I'm waiting for them to call me back so I can verify if they can add it. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't see any mention of M3:

"Innovation Credit of up to $2000 available on 2015 BMW 7 Series and 2015 BMW 6 Series."


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

Where did you find that one? 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

bmw328jc said:


> Where did you find that one?
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Go to bmwusa.com --> Innovations


----------



## mywave (May 19, 2006)

It says $750 on an M4 and it also says it may be combined with other offers.

http://www.bmwusa.com/standard/content/vehicles/2015/m/M4Coupe/OfferDetail.aspx?NAModelCode=154H&OfferType=1&regiontypeid=2


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

The M3 is actually only $500 and the M4is $750. I had to drill into it further to see that but yes this is good news. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

bmw328jc said:


> The M3 is actually only $500 and the M4is $750. I had to drill into it further to see that but yes this is good news.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I don't see it. Where do you go from the Innovations page?


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm doing it on my phone but once u click that link go into the models at the top, then look for the finance offers section for that specific model and your credit will be in the fine print. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## mywave (May 19, 2006)

It says the Innovation credit can be combined any dealers know if it works with Un4gettable drive rebate or USAA?


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

bmw328jc said:


> I'm doing it on my phone but once u click that link go into the models at the top, then look for the finance offers section for that specific model and your credit will be in the fine print.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Ah, I see it now:

"$500 Innovations Credit also available on BMW M3 Sedan. All credits offset MSRP."

So it only applies to financing, not leasing?


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

Im not 100% certain but it appears so yes. I tried to find in the "lease Offers" section but couldnt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

finance, lease, cash :thumbup:


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> finance, lease, cash :thumbup:


Is it restricted to certain models?


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes. Different amounts for different models. You have to go to each model and check the fine print. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## ckm1515 (Feb 10, 2006)

bmw328jc said:


> Yes. Different amounts for different models. You have to go to each model and check the fine print.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Not seeing anything on a 15 X5. Bummer, picking up tomorrow.


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah nothing on the new X4 I ordered for my spouse. Boo hoo


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

[email protected]CBMW said:


> finance, lease, cash :thumbup:


hey just want to clarify that the innovation offer is applicable if I finance from a 3rd party (not BMWFS) to get the innovation credit? I am doing ED on a 435xi GC so this credit is eligible for ED as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 28, 2012)

Lionnutz said:


> hey just want to clarify that the innovation offer is applicable if I finance from a 3rd party (not BMWFS) to get the innovation credit? I am doing ED on a 435xi GC so this credit is eligible for ED as well?


yes, yes


----------



## OrangeD1sco (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone know how this would work with an ED order placed prior but that hasn't been built or picked up yet?


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

OrangeD1sco said:


> Anyone know how this would work with an ED order placed prior but that hasn't been built or picked up yet?


You should be able to lock this month's program (including this credit) for 60 days.


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

You can get a rate lock for 60 days from the order date so maybe the dealer can remove your name from the order and then add it back at the end of September. Someone was saying in another thread their dealer did that so they could use the un4gettable credit that was obtained after the car was ordered. Im sure the dealers can make some **** happen to not piss off the customers with this incentive as well. 

Here is the piece about rate lock from the fine print on BMWNA


APR and credits valid through September 30, 2014. Credits may be combined with other offers unless otherwise stated. Qualified rate lock applicants must take delivery within 60 days of initial lock.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

Is this same as Option Credit? On finance tab I see innovations credit. On lease tab I see option credit. Equal amounts.


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

should be the same. Im sure its some legal crap about why it needs to be called something different.


----------



## Spartan01 (Aug 24, 2014)

don't see anything for the 5 series. Doh


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Saw this fine print "*Innovations Credit varies by series starting at $500 up to $7,500. Speak to your Client Advisor for details. Offer excludes BMW i8."

435i cabrio has a $750 innovations credit. http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...5iConvertible/OfferDetail.aspx?regiontypeid=4

Can I use this on my ED latter this month? Would offset that I could not use the $1,000 Un4getable credit on this ED.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Ibiza said:


> Saw this fine print "*Innovations Credit varies by series starting at $500 up to $7,500. Speak to your Client Advisor for details. Offer excludes BMW i8."


_*"Groundbreaking BMW i8 technologies like Full-Color Head-Up Display, Surround View Camera System, BMW ConnectedDrive Apps and more, are now available in a wide range of BMW vehicles."*_

So the innovations are based on the i8, but the innovations credit is not available for the i8? Ironic.

Does this mean i8 buyers are subsidizing the innovation credit for other buyers?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

chrischeung said:


> _*"Groundbreaking BMW i8 technologies like Full-Color Head-Up Display, Surround View Camera System, BMW ConnectedDrive Apps and more, are now available in a wide range of BMW vehicles."*_
> 
> So the innovations are based on the i8, but the innovations credit is not available for the i8? Ironic.
> 
> Does this mean i8 buyers are subsidizing the innovation credit for other buyers?


All of these i8 technologies were available in production cars years before the i8 launch. Just appears to be marketing rubbish to move more vehicles.


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Ibiza said:


> Saw this fine print "*Innovations Credit varies by series starting at $500 up to $7,500. Speak to your Client Advisor for details. Offer excludes BMW i8."
> 
> 435i cabrio has a $750 innovations credit. http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Cont...5iConvertible/OfferDetail.aspx?regiontypeid=4
> 
> Can I use this on my ED latter this month? Would offset that I could not use the $1,000 Un4getable credit on this ED.


Justin's post above suggests that this credit is applicable with ED.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Ibiza said:


> Just appears to be marketing rubbish to move more vehicles.


I advise people to not take these "marketing rubbish" credits. Best to wait for the end of year "sales leadership bar trash talk" credits which are generally more attractive.


----------



## CrispyKickz (Jul 7, 2013)

I ordered my car (435i) on 8/22. Would I be able to apply the $750 innovations credit if the car arrives before Sept. 30th (unlikely I know)? I already am applying the un4gettable credit.

In theory, if there is another unrestricted promotion such as this in October, would I be able to apply it to the vehicle when I pick it up?

I plan to use third party financing unless BMW FS matches.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

CrispyKickz said:


> I ordered my car (435i) on 8/22. Would I be able to apply the $750 innovations credit if the car arrives before Sept. 30th (unlikely I know)? I already am applying the un4gettable credit.
> 
> In theory, if there is another unrestricted promotion such as this in October, would I be able to apply it to the vehicle when I pick it up?
> 
> I plan to use third party financing unless BMW FS matches.


Are you paying cash? Not sure why you wouldn't get the credit. While this applies to cash deals, I don't know how you could get a credit lock for this after the month ends on a cash deal. Otherwise if you're financing through BMWFS, your credit application lets you use rates for whichever month between date you apply and 60 days past the end of the bulletin (September 2 if you applied in August or September 30 if you applied in September)... Unless you're on the west coast, which makes it 90 days after those.


----------



## volkl23 (Aug 7, 2014)

Can someone explain this 60 day lock period for me? I ordered my car on 7/3, but dealer actually gave my allocation to someone else than gave it back to me about 10 days later. Then my order was formally put into the system around mid July. I just got my check from a 3rd party bank (not BMWFS) today and am about to go to the dealership tomorrow to actually pay for the car before my scheduled 9/24 ED delivery on a 2015 BMW M3. Would I be eligible to receive the $500 Innovation credit?


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

volkl23 said:


> Can someone explain this 60 day lock period for me? I ordered my car on 7/3, but dealer actually gave my allocation to someone else than gave it back to me about 10 days later. Then my order was formally put into the system around mid July. I just got my check from a 3rd party bank (not BMWFS) today and am about to go to the dealership tomorrow to actually pay for the car before my scheduled 9/24 ED delivery on a 2015 BMW M3. Would I be eligible to receive the $500 Innovation credit?


If you're using an outside finance company to pay for your car, I don't think you need to worry about a credit lock. It's the same as a cash purchase to BMW. I think the only point of contention was cash purchases on cars ordered this month but delivered and paid for next month. If you're paying in September, you should be able to take advantage.


----------



## volkl23 (Aug 7, 2014)

hyperzulu said:


> If you're using an outside finance company to pay for your car, I don't think you need to worry about a credit lock. It's the same as a cash purchase to BMW. I think the only point of contention was cash purchases on cars ordered this month but delivered and paid for next month. If you're paying in September, you should be able to take advantage.


Thank you Hyperzulu! I thought the 60 day lock-in period referred to eligibility of the rebate (i.e. I can only redeem the savings if it has been within 60 days of order entry).

So when I go in tomorrow to my dealership, there shouldn't be a reason why I would not be able to deduct $500 from my final purchase price.

Thanks again! I would've never known about this incentive if it wasn't for this awesome community!


----------



## bmw328jc (Jul 29, 2014)

volkl23 said:


> Thank you Hyperzulu! I thought the 60 day lock-in period referred to eligibility of the rebate (i.e. I can only redeem the savings if it has been within 60 days of order entry).
> 
> So when I go in tomorrow to my dealership, there shouldn't be a reason why I would not be able to deduct $500 from my final purchase price.
> 
> Thanks again! I would've never known about this incentive if it wasn't for this awesome community!


yeah you should be good.. the rate lock is good for 60 days after the end of the program so in this case until the end of November since this offers end on Sept 30th.. My CA confirmed this when he added to it my order that was placed in August and due in November.


----------



## jtmililani808 (Apr 18, 2005)

Anyone know what the official start date for of the credit was?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

I believe either 9/2 or 9/3.


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

9/3. Previous bulletin ran through 9/2.


----------

